# Problème de place pour bootcamp



## kuscodav (15 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour, à tous je suis nouveau sur votre forum.
J'ai un petit problème, j'ai supprimé Windows de mon mac, je voudrais le réinstaller avec Bootcamp mais j'ai un message d'erreur: (fichier ci-joint).
Quelqu'un pourrait me dire comment faire pour repartitionner afin d'avoir suffisamment d'espace ?

Merci d'avance.



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Locke (15 Septembre 2018)

kuscodav a dit:


> j'ai supprimé Windows de mon mac,


Comment ? Il ne faut surtout pas supprimer une partition Windows avec Utilitaire de disque.

*Edit :* et ton message n'est pas au bon endroit, il sera déplacé par un modérateur de cette section.


----------



## kuscodav (15 Septembre 2018)

Trop tard c'est fait.


----------



## Locke (15 Septembre 2018)

kuscodav a dit:


> Trop tard c'est fait.


Quoi ?


----------



## kuscodav (15 Septembre 2018)

Maintenant j'avoue que je suis perdu.

Je l'ai supprimé avec bootcamp

Supprimé avec l'utilitaire Bootcamp. Et réalouer la totalité du disque dur à iOs. Mais quand je vois le dur il n'y a que 190 Go de libre sur 250 d'origine.


----------



## Locke (15 Septembre 2018)

Tu lances le Terminal qui est dans Applications/Utilitaires et tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande que tu valides par un appui sur la touche Entrée…

```
diskutil list
```
...en donnant le résultat. Dans ta réponse, tu fais un clic sur cette icône ⊞, tu sélectionnes les balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvrira, tu fais un Copier/Coller du résultat de la commande, un clic sur Insérer et tu valides ta réponse.


----------



## kuscodav (15 Septembre 2018)

```
macbook-air-de-david:~ David$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         190.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +190.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            122.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 33.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

macbook-air-de-david:~ David$
```


----------



## kuscodav (15 Septembre 2018)

Il n'y a plus personne ?


----------



## macomaniac (15 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour *kuscodav
*


kuscodav a dit:


> Il n'y a plus personne ?



si

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


la commande récupère au* Conteneur apfs* > et à sa partition de base *disk0s2* --> tout l'espace-libre disponible en-dessous

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande : il dira si l'opération a réussi ; ou > si elle a avorté --> pour quelle raison exacte.


----------



## kuscodav (15 Septembre 2018)

Ok je fais cela


----------



## kuscodav (15 Septembre 2018)

Voici la réponse après la commande :

```
Last login: Sat Sep 15 15:08:50 on ttys000
macbook-air-de-david:~ David$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 60 066 529 280 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 250 790 436 864 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250 789 408 768 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking snapshot 1 of 2
Checking snapshot 2 of 2
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 190 723 907 584 to 250 790 436 864 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
macbook-air-de-david:~ David$
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Septembre 2018)

Ça a marché. Repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau --> qu'on contemple le paysage...


----------



## kuscodav (15 Septembre 2018)

Voici la réponse :

```
Last login: Sat Sep 15 15:52:29 on ttys000
macbook-air-de-david:~ David$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            130.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 33.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *62.8 GB    disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              62.8 GB    disk3s1

macbook-air-de-david:~ David$
```


----------



## kuscodav (15 Septembre 2018)

Je retente donc de télécharger une image iso windows ? afin de refaire un bootcamp


----------



## macomaniac (15 Septembre 2018)

Tu as récupéré une capacité du *Conteneur apfs* égale à la totalité de l'espace disque disponible.

---------

Mais je te signale quelque chose : tu as 2 *snapshots* (instantanés du volume) > qui ont été détectés à la vérification. Ces *snapshots* sont susceptibles de retenir un espace fantôme dans le volume et de bloquer un repartitionnement par l'Assistant BootCamp.

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne s'affichant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande supprime les *snapshots* existants --> attends d'entendre une voix déclarer : "Enfin ! terminé la purge..." en signal de complétion
----------

Ensuite va à : *Menu*  > *Préférence Système* > *Time Machine* --> décoche la case : "*Sauvegarder automatiquement*" au cas où elle serait cochée ( c'est ce cochage qui induit la création périodique de *snapshots*).

----------

Cela fait > tu es paré pour une installation de Windows.


----------



## kuscodav (15 Septembre 2018)

Ok c'est je te remercie, je vais donc essayer de refaire une installation windows avec Bootcamp.
Encore merci.
Je reviens si pas bon.


----------



## kuscodav (15 Septembre 2018)

Voici la réponse après la commande: celle-ci ne me demande pas de pass

```
macbook-air-de-david:~ David$ udo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
-bash: udo: command not found
macbook-air-de-david:~ David$
```

Par contre j'entends bien terminer la purge


----------



## macomaniac (15 Septembre 2018)

Dans ton copier-coller > tu as "shunté" le *s* initial de *sudo* --> ce qui donne "*udo*". Colle la commande complète :

```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```


et passe la commande valide.


----------



## kuscodav (15 Septembre 2018)

Oui exact cette fois c'est bon :

```
macbook-air-de-david:~ David$ sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
Password:
Thinned local snapshots:
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-09-15-105642
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-09-15-093247
macbook-air-de-david:~ David$
```


----------



## kuscodav (15 Septembre 2018)

Encore une fois merci pour ton aide. J'attends le DL de Windows et je retente avec Bootcamp.


----------



## Locke (15 Septembre 2018)

Pour info, Apple recommande un espace minimal de 55 Go.

Ce que je mentionne assez souvent à propos de Windows...


> Windows et le dossier WinSxS
> 
> Sous Windows, ce ne sont pas nécessairement les applications qui prennent de la place, mais dans C:\Windows il y a un dossier WinSxS qui prend énormément de place... http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2795190/fr
> 
> Il n'y a pas grand chose à faire, mais à la base il aurait fallu attribuer au minimum 60 Go pour la partition Windows. Sans faire grand chose et en utilisant Windows et quelques applications de base intégrées, on peut se retrouver très facilement avec 25 Go d'espace de pris sans avoir installé le moindre logiciel externe.


----------



## kuscodav (15 Septembre 2018)

Oui je sais c'est pour cette raison que je vais partitionné à 60 Go.
Pour le moment Bootcamp copie les fichiers Windows.
Encore merci de votre aide.


----------



## Locke (15 Septembre 2018)

Evite de répondre toutes les minutes, tu as 1 heure pour modifier ton dernier message si tu veux le corriger _(ce que j'ai fait pour toi)_.


----------



## kuscodav (15 Septembre 2018)

Désolé mais c'est un plantage, je pensais que la première réponse n'avait pas fonctionné.


----------

